# Beretta debutes it's new striker fire pistol



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Beretta debuts first full size striker pistol


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks M&P-ish. The only thing about strikers is what makes any of them different besides the # of palm swell grip replacements and how many colors they can come in.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting. Better be good, cause there are a lot of good ones out there.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting. I wonder what caliber it will be....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Those super-grippy slide grooves are gonna be hell on any kind of a soft holster.

Might even shave-off material from the inside of a Kydex rig.

Another Glock-wanna-be battling for a piece of the pie...

Oh well; the more, the merrier.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a better low down w/ comparison chart. Made In Italy.

IDEX 2015: Beretta takes the wraps of its striker-fired APX - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's not a bad looking gun, and as a major player, Beretta had to produce one, but isn't it awfully quiet? 

No doubt the Storm is a fine pistol, but the 92fs is definitely their bread and butter. The 1301 tactical shotgun is definitely on my list as well.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

denner said:


> Here's a better low down w/ comparison chart. Made In Italy.
> 
> IDEX 2015: Beretta takes the wraps of its striker-fired APX - IHS Jane's 360


That chart at the bottom is very helpful in doing comparisons. At least from Glock's viewpoint. :mrgreen:

The Glock 17 is smaller and lighter in every category except for overall length, where the Beretta is 10mm shorter. The Glock even has a lighter trigger pull (!).

If a new pistol is 10% fatter/thicker than a Glock, well....

Good luck to them with that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Glock really has the corner space in this neighborhood. I love my VP9, but push come to shove, you just can't beat the Glock head to head.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm hearing lots of good things about that VP9, so Glock is going to have plenty of solid competition, both from HK, and others. But to solidly beat Glock, it's gonna take more than a tenth-of-inch-thinner-here, or an ounce-lighter-there. 

And even then, some of us old fossils are still gonna stick with their original combat tupperware. At some point, a person just has to stop jumping from gun to gun and make an investment in serious training time and ammo budget. I've made my stand, and until we get phased plasma pistols in the 40-watt range with mini-fusion reactors, I'll probably still have a Glock on my hip.

Just like the old 1911 guys I make fun of, but I won't be leaning quite so far to starboard... :mrgreen:


----------

